# Flathunter, Am I A True Catman Now?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I returned some Buck Snort to Gander Mtn & picked up a Bank Sinker Mold Instead along w/ some pencil lead for $3 a pound. I know, I know, it was WAY too expensive, but I wanted to make some sinkers before Catdaddy needs his melting pot back. The 2 pounds of lead didnt last long, but I remembered that I had a bunch of Walleye, Pike, & Stripper Jigs that I havent touches in several years. Well here are the pics. Jack, can you reclassify me as a cat guy now? I dont want the 'Eye Guy Stigma to follow me much longer!  

*BEFORE*











*AFTER*


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

methinks you need help junior.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

True catmen buy stuff from catfish connection, you have yet to place the first order  Also, true catmen DONT go walleye fishing, EVEN if the trip has been paid for  

However, you are getting very close my friend!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good lord, I hope Jenny doest read this, but the 1st order has been placed.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

yea!!!!!!! You are now a true catman!!!When they send your order you will get a magazine, makes for great toilet reading!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

A true catman would have a bucket of lead salvaged from shredded cast nets.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Good one Ken!!!!!! Bryan, what do you have to say to that?????? Man I wished I knew you were going to make sinkers, I just threw 2 tore up castnets away, probably 10-lbs of lead there. I have a net here now that has holes in it you can have the next time I see you.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

HAHAAHA......I hardly have been cattin' this year......and even I cut the sinkers off my worn castnet........


Melon........tisk tisk tisk  

Do cat guys say "tisk"


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol, very nice man!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I do need to get another castnet, this time I'll have use out of it when it rips!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man the smell can be a little overwhelming sometimes. 

33 Depends...... I haul my boat w/ my Jeep, but around here I'll drive an old Chevy worktruck, but I dont have a car if thta whats your asking. I think there is a rule either you have to have a truck or at least some sort of 4x4 vehicle if not a truck! I had to trade my truck in on a Cherokee once the twins were born. Now we have 2 Cherokee's. Man sometimes I do miss that truck.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

whoa, whoa, whoa wait just a minute. where the heck do I fall in here. I've never ordered from catfish connection. I get my catfish gear from either cabelas on my way to my parents house in michigan or buy from dip when I run low cuz he orders stuff by the truck load. I save my lead and give to dip, I bugged him once while he made 4 yrs worth and he gives me sinkers. I don't have a truck, as a matter of fact I drive an older ford aerostar mini van. But it does stink of shad. It even has make shift rod holders inside up top. I have now in my van 2 cat and 2 bass rods. I even fish a thursday night bass tourny whenever I am needed for a sub. But I catfish at least 3 nights a week and usually more. I even saugeye fish on occasion, went to erie walleye fishing once and loved it. Take a trip north for bass and pike every year. I am confused. WHERE DO I FIT IN?   

and mellon you do need help.

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was following you until you said the "B" word.... BASS. 

*Note: Smallies are fine, but Large Mouth arent allowed.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill you are a grumagedon..meaqning you fish for alot of crummy fish..Mellon you just plain suck for taking this trip!!!!!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe we could start all the characteristics and them put them all together.
Do you own a slip bobber, ever been in a paylake tournament, have all your teeth? Do you have several white fiberglass rods in excess of 10' long? Do you carry your tackle in 5 gal buckets (not from Lowes either, white ones...) Can you throw a castnet? Do you like the aroma of stinkbait. Do you have a coffee themos & a Colman lantern? Do you have bank rod holders. Do you own a cutting board for bait & a knife too (of course). Are you immune to mosquitos & poison ivy ? Are goldfish a bait and not a pet? Are you always losing a "monster" fish? Do you leave the camera home when you finally catch a nice one? Do you not own a good fish scale? Do you know you know more about fishing than the "other guy"? You know you tie the best knots? There are no secret spots, except the ones you fish......


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

oh yeah, haven't done it in a while due to spots in river closed but I used to small mouth fish alot. Jim, yes and no? jack, only crumbs is the ones on my belly after eating cookies on the couch.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

lol I KNOW I aint a catman. I aint been catfishing in about 13 years. I don't like their taste and hate when I catch them. But now I have been taking my kids fishing and they like fishing for them (mainly because they don't know how to use lures yet to catch bass, crappie, ect. ect.) so I kept the last one I caught (on a bobber and minnow) so they can eat it. Who knows, maybe they will like it unlike me. I wouldn't mind catching a blue though. To put in the fish tank. I think they are a pretty fish.


P.S. I know I am going to get flack about this post lol.


----------

